# STILL can't record same show on 2 channels?



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Just downstairs playing with the R15 (Thank God I don't have to use this thing normally), and was checking to see if they fixed it so you could have 2 different Series Links for the same program (2 different channels). STILL doesn't work. Any idea when (If ever) this will be fixed?


----------



## personman (Apr 24, 2007)

AFAIK you have to do it by setting up a manual recording.


----------



## jmp478 (Jun 19, 2008)

I can't do it either.
I'm trying to record Seinfeld on TBS and Fox at two completely different times and it won't let me.
WTF Directv?


----------



## personman (Apr 24, 2007)

Have you tested the signal strength? Do you have to sat lines going to that DVR? 

Go to the signal test screen that displays both inputs, then swap the cables, what happens?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

personman said:


> Have you tested the signal strength? Do you have to sat lines going to that DVR?
> 
> Go to the signal test screen that displays both inputs, then swap the cables, what happens?


Not applicable to this issue. The R15 and R16 are only able to set up a series link for a specific show name on one channel. If you want to record the same show name on another channel, the only way to do so is with a recurring manual recording, or with multiple single recordings.

I would be surprised to see that change, given the current development direction for DirecTV equipment.

Carl


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

jmp478 said:


> I can't do it either.
> I'm trying to record Seinfeld on TBS and Fox at two completely different times and it won't let me.
> WTF Directv?


Be sure to give credit,where credit is due....WTF NDS?. :sure::welcome_s


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

This is a known core issue and unfortunately is not expected to be fixed soon.


----------



## red.bean.head (Feb 1, 2007)

Are you guys high? What software version are you using to do this? I have the latest 0x121C on my R15-100 & R15-300 & I have both Seinfeld shows set up as Series Links, one on local ch.13 & the other on TBS ch.247. Looks like it is fixed for me so it should be for you as well. Try it out. I set it up via the guide & no issues.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

red.bean.head said:


> Are you guys high? What software version are you using to do this? I have the latest 0x121C on my R15-100 & R15-300 & I have both Seinfeld shows set up as Series Links, one on local ch.13 & the other on TBS ch.247. Looks like it is fixed for me so it should be for you as well. Try it out. I set it up via the guide & no issues.


Is the show title *exactly the same?*

I have the Price Is Right Million Dollar Spectacular (the prime time version) and the original daytime version set up as separate series links, but the name of the show is slightly different so the R15 thinks they are different shows.

CSI and CSI : Miami are different shows and can have separate series links also because the titles aren't exactly the same.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

carl6 said:


> I would be surprised to see that change, given the current development direction for DirecTV equipment.


I'm not sure the term "direction" applies. It seems more like "that's too hard, let's try introducing something new".


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

harsh said:


> I'm not sure the term "direction" applies. It seems more like "that's too hard, let's try introducing something new".


Or even better "The R15 isn't being manufactured anymore. Let's just fix all the bugs so the *millions and millions* of subscribers that have them are happy!"

It seems to be working, since I'm a lot happier with my 2 R15's than I was last July when I got the first one!


----------



## red.bean.head (Feb 1, 2007)

ThomasM said:


> Is the show title *exactly the same?*
> 
> I have the Price Is Right Million Dollar Spectacular (the prime time version) and the original daytime version set up as separate series links, but the name of the show is slightly different so the R15 thinks they are different shows.
> 
> CSI and CSI : Miami are different shows and can have separate series links also because the titles aren't exactly the same.


Thomas, yes, it is titled "Seinfeld" on both channels so it is the same. I will try to find something else like "Friends" to check this as well but so far "Seinfeld" will record on both channels as a series link with no issues. This was not the case on the prior software.


----------



## jmp478 (Jun 19, 2008)

red.bean.head said:


> Are you guys high? What software version are you using to do this? I have the latest 0x121C on my R15-100 & R15-300 & I have both Seinfeld shows set up as Series Links, one on local ch.13 & the other on TBS ch.247. Looks like it is fixed for me so it should be for you as well. Try it out. I set it up via the guide & no issues.


I have R15-500. did they not release 0x121C for my receiver? I tried doing a forced update twice and I still have 0x120C.
I also tried setting That '70s Show to record on TBS and Fox, it also doesn't work. When I try to record the series and get the *bonk* sound. same thing as with Seinfeld.


----------



## red.bean.head (Feb 1, 2007)

jmp478 said:


> I have R15-500. did they not release 0x121C for my receiver? I tried doing a forced update twice and I still have 0x120C.
> I also tried setting That '70s Show to record on TBS and Fox, it also doesn't work. When I try to record the series and get the *bonk* sound. same thing as with Seinfeld.


My R15-500 is still on software 0x120C & I confirm you cannot record 2 of the same shows on different channels. Looks like this is fixed with software 0x121C so as soon as your box does upgrade to 0x121C, try it & you will be pleasantly surprised like I was :grin:


----------



## jmp478 (Jun 19, 2008)

I did a force update tonight at like 2:30 and downloaded 0x1220 (New CE firmware?) Anyways. It fixed the problem with recording the two shows on different channels. They also added a bunch of shortcut menus.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

OK, I'll bite!

I generally have the latest CE software on all my boxes, but everyone is mum in the CE forums about setting up series links for identical shows on different channels....and this has never been mentioned in any release notes I've read for the R15 platform.

So, being a "doubting Thomas(m)"  I'm going to try setting up series links for my favorite game show, "Jeopardy!" which currently airs on TWO DIFFERENT local channels each day. I now have a series link set up for one of the channels, but have been adding the shows on the other channel individually by clicking "R" in the guide.

Stay tuned for the results!


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

harsh said:


> I'm not sure the term "direction" applies. It seems more like "that's too hard, let's try introducing something new".


The "direction" DirecTV is going is developing everything in house. The R15/R16 are still developed by NDS, so DirecTV does not have as much control over their development as say the HR series of receivers.

If a feature was not spelled out in the original contract for the software, a change request needs to be fulfilled. Depending on the level of difficulty or time to fulfill the change request, the cost can be significant. It might not be cost efficient for DirecTV. And depending on the way the contract was written, sometimes it costs more to have current functionality changed than it does to implement a new feature.

- Merg


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

The Merg said:


> The "direction" DirecTV is going is developing everything in house. The R15/R16 are still developed by NDS, so DirecTV does not have as much control over their development as say the HR series of receivers.
> 
> If a feature was not spelled out in the original contract for the software, a change request needs to be fulfilled. Depending on the level of difficulty or time to fulfill the change request, the cost can be significant. It might not be cost efficient for DirecTV. And depending on the way the contract was written, sometimes it costs more to have current functionality changed than it does to implement a new feature.
> 
> - Merg


Oh, I don't know. They seem to be doing pretty well "pursuading" the NDS folks to add that goofy yellow button pop up menu, and make the user interface on the R15 almost identical to the "in house" receivers! 

With the *millions and millions* of R15's out there, I think the software development and feature upgrade path is far from dead....maybe 30 second skip?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

ThomasM said:


> Oh, I don't know. They seem to be doing pretty well "pursuading" the NDS folks to add that goofy yellow button pop up menu, and make the user interface on the R15 almost identical to the "in house" receivers!
> 
> With the *millions and millions* of R15's out there, I think the software development and feature upgrade path is far from dead....maybe 30 second skip?


As I was saying though, it could be how things are worded... Change request or Upgrade. The menu change might be considered an upgrade and thus is covered in the contract. 30 SKIP though is probably considered a change request as it is changing the functionality of the SLIP button. Change requests are usually more difficult to have done when working by a set contract.

- Merg


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Does it infact record the same shows on different channels now? anyone tried the 30 sec skip (keyword search) lately?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Some R15-300 users are reporting this may be fixed in the latest Cutting Edge download, so stay tuned.


----------



## bbanks69 (Oct 19, 2007)

to my great surprise, i can now record two shows with the same name, i am going to have to start trying different things, after every CE upgrade, I usually don't see any difference. but Thanks DTV for this.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Some R15-300 users are reporting this may be fixed in the latest Cutting Edge download, so stay tuned.


Yep, it really works with the latest CE software. Judging by how fast CE cycles are being pushed out to NR, it shouldn't be too long before ALL the R15's can record the same show on multiple channels in a series link.

Now, if it had 30 second skip I would consider it functionally identical to the R22 (I don't use on-demand or media share or all the other things that require a broadband internet connection on my R22 and probably 95% of the other customers with one or an HR21 probably don't either).


----------



## bbanks69 (Oct 19, 2007)

> Now, if it had 30 second skip I would consider it functionally identical to the R22 (I don't use on-demand or media share or all the other things that require a broadband internet connection on my R22 and probably 95% of the other customers with one or an HR21 probably don't either).


the one major thing that i would like is to be able to connect to broadband internet, I know that i can get an r22 and do this, but i also have to look at getting a HD TV also, and i am not ready to buy the R22, and an HD tv also, within time, I will catch up. but in the mean time I wish that i could connect to the internet on my R15's. but they did let me record the same show on two different series links, so, for now, I am Happy D*TV.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

ThomasM said:


> Yep, it really works with the latest CE software. Judging by how fast CE cycles are being pushed out to NR, it shouldn't be too long before ALL the R15's can record the same show on multiple channels in a series link.


A good reason why all here who can and can deal with the terms of the CE should join the Cutting Edge.... Not for the features but to help find problems and get them to NR faster...

R15 and R16 users go read the terms and register before this friday, tell 'em dodge boy sent ya!!!! :lol:


----------

